# Palit GeForce RTX 3070 JetStream OC



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2020)

The Palit GeForce RTX 3070 JetStream OC has the highest power limit adjustment range of all RTX 3070 cards we've tested so far: up to 330 W. The large triple-slot, dual-fan heatsink has better cooling potential than the Founders Edition, and fan-stop is included, too.

*Show full review*


----------



## bug (Dec 8, 2020)

On the surface, this one looks like one of the better 3070 deals. +$20 for a tiny overclock, custom cooling and dual-BIOS is not bad.
But then you realize the overclock comes with a hefty extra power draw (not that the stock 3070 is frugal with power or anything) and the dual-BIOS is mostly for show. It can still be handy if you manage to screw up a BIOS update, but who really needs to touch that anyway?

It would seem Nvidia upping their game on the FE design actually led to a loss-loss situation. Nvidia loses once when the price for their FE cards skyrockets. And then it loses again when partners, probably uneasy about the new price points, release custom designed cards that perform worse then the reference designs. And still end up charging extra on top


----------



## watzupken (Dec 8, 2020)

I think this review pretty much paints the picture of the overclocking headroom for Ampere. Even with a +110W power limit, you are just close to 2.1Ghz at best. Dimishing returns is hitting hard. Also, I feel the Palit JetStream OC does not have a good enough cooler to tame the heat even without OC. For it to hit 75 degs in a review environment where ambient temps are generally in the 20 to 22 degs C is not great in summer or in a non-air conditioned environment. Assuming if you can make the card draw up to 330W, I doubt the cooler is sufficient to cool it. Its like trying to cool a RTX 3080 with that cooler.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 8, 2020)

bug said:


> On the surface, this one looks like one of the better 3070 deals. +$20 for a tiny overclock, custom cooling and dual-BIOS is not bad.
> But then you realize the overclock comes with a hefty extra power draw (not that the stock 3070 is frugal with power or anything) and the dual-BIOS is mostly for show. It can still be handy if you manage to screw up a BIOS update, but who really needs to touch that anyway?
> 
> It would seen Nvidia upping their game on the FE design actually led to a loss-loss situation. Nvidia loses once when the price for their FE cards skyrockets. And then it loses again when partners, probably uneasy about the new price points, release custom designed cards that perform worse then the reference designs. And still end up charging extra on top



Let em lose, so they can get their mojo back again. This Ampere release and accompanying price points is starting to look pretty ridiculous by now.

Its all the same, it all lacks OC headroom, its hot and hungry when it gets nudged even a milliwatt beyond stock and the end result is still a weak clock. Blegh. I remember a GPU Boost that had a perfect balance between stability, OC headroom and overall comfortable use. Turing was worse, Ampere is horrible. The whole product stack is _just not fun_. You're always left feeling like something was missing, even if you pick a 3090 you don't get a full die for your hard earned cash.

I had my eyes set on the 3070... but man. Its soooo boring. And 8 GB? That won't last... I have absolutely no urge to hold back here. Strange but true, after sitting on Pascal for ages.


----------



## bug (Dec 8, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Let em lose, so they can get their mojo back again. This Ampere release and accompanying price points is starting to look pretty ridiculous by now.
> 
> Its all the same, it all lacks OC headroom, its hot and hungry when it gets nudged even a milliwatt beyond stock and the end result is still a weak clock. Blegh. I remember a GPU Boost that had a perfect balance between stability, OC headroom and overall comfortable use. Turing was worse, Ampere is horrible. The whole product stack is _just not fun_. You're always left feeling like something was missing, even if you pick a 3090 you don't get a full die for your hard earned cash.
> 
> I had my eyes set on the 3070... but man. Its soooo boring. And 8 GB? That won't last... I have absolutely no urge to hold back here. Strange but true, after sitting on Pascal for ages.


I tend to look at the full half of the glass: chips these days overclock themselves pretty well, so I don't need to worry about overclocking anymore. And the cards themselves are actually pretty good. I'm willing to sacrifice _a little _IQ, so a 3060Ti could get me gaming even at 4k. A 3070 will do even better, but not +25% $$$ better. Assuming the supply steadies and prices return to MSRP, that is.


----------



## owen10578 (Dec 8, 2020)

Looks like awesome overclocking oriented card but the cooler leaves something to be desired being a dual fan. Looks great though and would probably fit in more cases than the large triple fan designs. Are you going to review the GameRock version wizzard? It looks like the same PCB and power limits but with a way larger cooler, would be an awesome card worth taking a look I think.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2020)

owen10578 said:


> Are you going to review the GameRock version wizzard?


don't think so, depends on what Palit plans on sampling next


----------



## Aretak (Dec 9, 2020)

watzupken said:


> I think this review pretty much paints the picture of the overclocking headroom for Ampere. Even with a +110W power limit, you are just close to 2.1Ghz at best. Dimishing returns is hitting hard. Also, I feel the Palit JetStream OC does not have a good enough cooler to tame the heat even without OC. For it to hit 75 degs in a review environment where ambient temps are generally in the 20 to 22 degs C is not great in summer or in a non-air conditioned environment. Assuming if you can make the card draw up to 330W, I doubt the cooler is sufficient to cool it. Its like trying to cool a RTX 3080 with that cooler.


Undervolting is far more worthwhile than just cranking the power limit with Ampere. I have a 3070 FE and achieve a solid 2025MHz during gaming at just 950mV, with reported total board power consumption in the 180-205W range (207.9W peak during some RDR2) and GPU-only at 150-175W. That's with +1000 set on the memory too. And I'm missing out on a whole 75MHz compared to the highest-clocking card TPU have tested, which has a 330W power limit? Sounds like a good trade-off to me.


----------



## Navayo (Dec 9, 2020)

In the future, will you bring back Rainbow Six Siege for comparisons?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 9, 2020)

Navayo said:


> In the future, will you bring back Rainbow Six Siege for comparisons?


Isn't it completely CPU limited on modern machines?


----------



## owen10578 (Dec 10, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> don't think so, depends on what Palit plans on sampling next



Aw man I am curious about that one.



Aretak said:


> Undervolting is far more worthwhile than just cranking the power limit with Ampere. I have a 3070 FE and achieve a solid 2025MHz during gaming at just 950mV, with reported total board power consumption in the 180-205W range (207.9W peak during some RDR2) and GPU-only at 150-175W. That's with +1000 set on the memory too. And I'm missing out on a whole 75MHz compared to the highest-clocking card TPU have tested, which has a 330W power limit? Sounds like a good trade-off to me.



Undervolting is only worthwhile if you have a power limited card to begin with. Something like the jetstream with a huge power limit will let it run at tis top boost bin/voltage which means higher clocks. It is a lot more efficient though.


----------



## Navayo (Dec 11, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Isn't it completely CPU limited on modern machines?


 I saw diverse videos on youtube that hit 560fps with RTX 3090 paired with 9900k or 10900k, idk which one exactly on 1080p. On your old reviews, I remember you hit 310fps something like that with 2080Ti, so I don't think that's completely cpu bound.


----------

